# Oil Filler Cap



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Odd question,
I have this chrome oil filler cap from my 81 Trans Am and I noticed that it fit into the oil filler hole on my Altima. I was wondering if the oil filler plug NEEDED to be threaded in due to pressure. I would rather not "find out the hard way" but I will if necessary.

Also, I've been thinking of doing things to make things look nicer in the engine bay. 

How difficult is it to remove the valve cover to paint it? 

Does anyone know a decent place to pick up some colored silicone hose? I'm thinking of changing over my hoses to add some color.

Anyone have some other good ideas?

Thanks in advance..

Darktide


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

On the filler cap I would say no it would not have to be threaded in, I seriously doubt the
pressure is great enough to blow the cap off, but don't take that answer as gospel truth.
Maybe someone else can give their opinion too on the cap question.
Are you looking for colored hoses to run the fuel through ?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

well, the reason it wasn't used on my Trans Am is that it needed to be vented and it didn't have a vent hole in it so it actually was launched out of the hole. I just wanted to make sure this didn't happen while I was on the highway going to work. Chances are I'll just change it after work tonight and just drive in city to my friends house to test it. 

Darktide


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have used locking and push in filler caps on all the 70-80's GM vehicles I've owned in the
past including my '80 Regal, 301 cid motor and never had a cap so much as come loose.
As long as the valve cover is vented in some way it shouldn't be a problem.
Right, best to test it first on a city drive.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

That was the problem with the trans am. It was an 81 with a motor from a 74 3/4 pickup. They were aftermarket valve covers. So they had only one hole in each cover. one side had a breather the other had the oil plug (with no vent hole). So it was effectively plugged. Which of course lead to the pressure build up and it blowing off. Oddly enough it caught in my suspension and I didn't lose it (as I was driving at the time). Though I am getting bored with my current situation and want to tweak around with things under the hood to make it look interesting. *shrug*

Darktide

PS. I forgot to do the test. I going to do it tonight and see what happens


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

alright, finally got to testing this

Vandy is correct. There is no pressure. The cap had no problem staying in. However, when I put it in it was nice and snug. After driving 25 minutes highway I checked on it again and it was quite loose. I was able to tap it and it almost fell out. So the threads were there for a reason. 

Guess that's out. I'm still looking for ways to spruce up my engine bay. I'm kind of lost for any good ideas. 

Any ideas would be gratfully accepted.

Darktide


----------

